
X3D: Declarative 3D for the Modern Web - ColinWright
https://blog.scottlogic.com/2019/08/27/declarative-3d-for-the-modern-web.html
======
RantyDave
FWIW the vfx industry is starting to settle on a single format (again) - this
might make more sense to implement than something more xml/web-ish...
[https://graphics.pixar.com/usd/docs/index.html](https://graphics.pixar.com/usd/docs/index.html)

~~~
jones1618
USD couldn't be more different than X3D. It's an industrial-strength standard
for sharing massive movie-scale assets between commercial editing suites and
production tools. X3D is lighter weight markup for defining simple 3D scenes
that can be viewed in a web browser with a little interactivity.

------
ReD_CoDE
I've just seen X3DOM which as I understand, it has something called "explicit
DOM" means that it loads different DOMs explicitly which is useful I think,
especially when the scene is complex

------
pacifiedcitizen
I'd much rather prefer A-Frame become this layer for HTML, if only for the
fact that the component registry is already community driven and therefore
populated.

------
seveibar
this could be quite powerful if combined with react. excited to watch it
develop!

See this relevant project[0] which enables you to use JSX/React to program the
popular 3d library three.js

[0] [https://github.com/Izzimach/react-
three/blob/master/README.m...](https://github.com/Izzimach/react-
three/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
wildpeaks
X3D itself predates both React and A-frame, there is even X3DOM to use it with
WebGL: [https://www.x3dom.org/](https://www.x3dom.org/)

